# Military Certs non-transferable



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

So Marine Corps Combat Livesaver course does not transfer to ANYTHING in the civy world, that sucks. I figure it would at least transfer to first responder or something akin to that.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 10, 2010)

Army combat lifesaver=one week course whereas a CFR course runs approx. 100 hours. Also combat lifesaver courses are big on trauma treatments, i.e. needle decompress, sucking chest wound tx., without really teaching anything about medical, bloodborne pathogens, how to take a pt. history  and any number of other things. This view is based on my Army CLS training though. Your training in the Marines might be entirely different though.


----------



## RUGBY66X (Nov 10, 2010)

nope had a buddy that did 3 tours in the middle east as a navy chopper medic and all he got that transfered was a basic license.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 10, 2010)

If it makes you feel any better, in civillian medicine you hardly ever save a life. 

Usually you just prolong it. 

Turnabout is also fair play, I would not be a medic in the military until I went through their course.

Think of having to go through EMT/Medic course as theatre specific training.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with you there. It is trauma oriented. so I can see how has no equivalent. I bet this happens with a bunch of training and colledge credits. The only way a college will recognize my training as credit hours is if I attend a State School, Community Colleges wont do it. Has this been the general situation for every branch?


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 10, 2010)

Brown recommends you free up the next five to six years of your life, come to New Zealand and train as an Intensive Care Paramedic.

Now in that time Brown will probably be just about finished with medical school and will no longer get in trouble with the medical council for wearing his orange jumpsuit with "DOCTOR" written on the back.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't do that. I do not speak New Zealandish. So that's a nogo.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh what in the bloody hell are you talking about mate, just because ....

- The ambulance comes but the patient often stays at home
- Our drug rolls contain things like GTN and adrenaline
- Education is measured in years not hours
- A cannula goes in but no fluid is hung
- Our red lights often go on but the siren stays off 

... are you trying to say us Kiwi's are backwards? Brown is shocked


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 10, 2010)

Harvey said:


> I agree with you there. It is trauma oriented.



I think combat medicine is not so much a focus on trauma, but a focus on the rather narrow types of trauma seen in combat regularly, on preselected, healthy young people. 

Civillian trauma in my experience is considerably more complex when you add in peds, elderly, and the rather amazing ways people manage to damage themselves in the civillian world. 

Interventions like decompressing a chest or occluding a sucking chest wound, are used with great effect in military and civillian medicine alike. Starting an IV somewhat less so.

What I find really strange is that these are not EMT-Basic level skills since they can be nicely fit into "if:then" statements, and actually can save a life when called for. 

Let's face it, if you wrongfully spike somebody's chest, at the hospital, the catheter is pulled and no more attention given if the pnemo created is less than 5% (a majority) If a person presents with a tension pneumo, it is one of the few conditions where immediate intervention can lead to a profoundly better prognosis. 




Harvey said:


> so I can see how has no equivalent. I bet this happens with a bunch of training and colledge credits. The only way a college will recognize my training as credit hours is if I attend a State School, Community Colleges wont do it. Has this been the general situation for every branch?



Probably because you would already have amassed enough credit with your military service to confer an AS or AA degree without ever attending a class. If nothing has changed, completing bootcamp was worth 8 credit hours.

In the state university, you probably have about 2 years if not less to get a BS or BA. While not the pot of gold those degrees once were, they do position you for further success rather nicely.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

First I'd like to state for the record. I do not discriminate against New Zealanders or "kiwis". I just don't know the native tongue.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 10, 2010)

Harvey said:


> First I'd like to state for the record. I do not discriminate against New Zealanders or "kiwis". I just don't know the native tongue.



English?


Wait you are in Texas, it might take a little practice for you to get it. 

(sorry mate, couldn't resist)  B)


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

You make a nice point on the credit transfers. I agree.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

Haha nice one! Plus if I moved there I would constantly worry something horrid would happen an I'd come to hearing a chopper an seeing a Brown in an orange jumpsuit coming at me.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 10, 2010)

That nice lady in Dallas looked at Brown awful funny thats for sure 

As much as Brown likes his helicopter, sometimes a leisurely drive through the streets at 120 miles an hour does the trick too you know ....


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 10, 2010)

Harvey,
No genius on New Zealand but they speak English, sort of like us Though after being around a few while in Afghanistan my ability to decipher what they were saying was wholly contingent on how fast they were speaking.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

haha, I hear ya on that. nah just giving Brown hell. 
I wonder is New Zealand nice this time of year?


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 10, 2010)

It is very nice, its almost summer yay! 

Unfortunately the only time Brown is free to come back to the US is in late Jan ... when it snows lots


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 10, 2010)

Harvey said:


> First I'd like to state for the record. I do not discriminate against New Zealanders or "kiwis". I just don't know the native tongue.



Last time I checked English is the language spoken in New Zealand.  The aboriginal tribes I think speak Maori.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 10, 2010)

We speak backwards English and yes Maori is spoken here but not as much as it should be, it is on the endangered languages list apprarently.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

Endangered Language list? hmmm. give away free snickers bars to anyone that speaks the Lingo! i bet within 6 months its more popular than Facebook.
problem solved. 

- Harvey
Helping the endangered Languages of New Zealand for the past 2 minutes.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 10, 2010)

Snickers, get some nuts foo! 

Mr T has nothing on MrBrown


----------

